# Game Thread: Magic @ Suns (3/3)



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Phoenix is probably my second favorite team, so this will be fun as hell to watch. The Magic match up very well with the Suns for some reason and won the first game against them. Hopefully Darko get's at least 30 minutes and Howard gets more rebounds than Marion to keep the lead. Either way, it's going to be fun to watch.
*Orlando Magic (20-37)







 @ Phoenix Suns(37-18)







*

Date: Friday March 3rd
*Time: 9:00 P.M. EST*

*Orlando Magic Starters*





































K. Dooling D. Stevenson G. Hill D. Howard T. Battie 
9.4 PPG 11.9 PPG 15.6 PPG 15.6PPG 7.7 PPG
.424FG% 34.1 MPG .495FG% 12.4 RPG 5.9 RPG


*Phoenix Suns Starters*





































S. Nash R. Bell J. Jones S. Marion B. Diaw
19.5 PPG 14.8 PPG 10.2PPG 22.0 PPG 12.5 PPG
10.3 APG .429 3FG% .3823FG% 12.4RPG 5.8 APG

Yahoo Game Link 

*Upcoming 5 Games*

Saturday March 4th @







Denver Nuggets 9:00 P.M. EST
Monday March 6th @







Utah Jazz 9:00 P.M. EST
Friday March 10th vs.







Cleveland Cavaliers 7:00 P.M. EST
Saturday March 11th vs.







Golden State Warriors 7:00 P.M. EST
Monday March 13th @







Indiana Pacers 7:00 P.M. EST

​
God I wish Hill would start Darko. He needs to play with Howard as much as possible.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Marion is first according to yahoo
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/stats;_ylt=AnqZ42LBZUoaEKTFMxhYVnK8vLYF


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Marion is first according to yahoo
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/stats;_ylt=AnqZ42LBZUoaEKTFMxhYVnK8vLYF


Howard: 12.438

Marion: 12.375


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Howard is ahead by dividing total rebounds to games played. HM is correct.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

man.. i hope howard has a monster rebounding game.. i think he will, he's said it before HE WANTS KEEP THE BEING #1 IN THE LEAGUE IN REBOUNDS.. phoenix should win this one of curse..the game is not so late thank god


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

ORLANDO MAGIC


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

NR 1 said:


> ORLANDO MAGIC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Mind if I use that at the top?


no


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

NR 1 said:


> no


Thanks, I'm way too lazy to go look up the image URLs.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Thanks, I'm way too lazy to go look up the image URLs.



no problem


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone else anticipating a Jameer sighting tonight?

The Sentinel says that his availability is a game-time decision.

I'm sure he's chomping at the bit to get back.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Dwight needs some monster board games if he wants to stay on top. Marion has been a rebounding machine lately.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Should be a hell of a game and rebounding battle.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

darko and dwight need to have a big game now that pheonix's front line is basically gone with k.thomas out aswell.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Orlando Magic (20-37)







 @ Phoenix Suns(37-18)







*

Date: Friday March 3rd
*Time: 9:00 P.M. EST*

*Orlando Magic Starters*





































K. Dooling D. Stevenson G. Hill D. Howard T. Battie 
9.4 PPG 11.9 PPG 15.6 PPG 15.6PPG 7.7 PPG
.424FG% 34.1 MPG .495FG% 12.4 RPG 5.9 RPG


*Phoenix Suns Starters*





































S. Nash R. Bell J. Jones S. Marion B. Diaw
19.5 PPG 14.8 PPG 10.2PPG 22.0 PPG 12.5 PPG
10.3 APG .429 3FG% .3823FG% 12.4RPG 5.8 APG

Yahoo Game Link 

*Upcoming 5 Games*

Saturday March 4th @







Denver Nuggets 9:00 P.M. EST
Monday March 6th @







Utah Jazz 9:00 P.M. EST
Friday March 10th vs.







Cleveland Cavaliers 7:00 P.M. EST
Saturday March 11th vs.







Golden State Warriors 7:00 P.M. EST
Monday March 13th @







Indiana Pacers 7:00 P.M. EST

​

You can use this post as the opening post for the thread, I'll continue to make these for every game.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> *Orlando Magic (20-37)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Feel free to drop by into my personal forum and into the Official Darko Magic Watch Thread to post your predictions on any of Darko's games. All posts will receive reps.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

man i hope jameer plays i miss that little guy!!...dwight should have a big rebound game since thomas is out, phoenix basically has no frontcourt to challenge dwight.. except that other rebounding freak... i hear raja bell has been playing great lately look forward to seeing him play


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I hope Battie gets into foul trouble


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> I hope Battie gets into foul trouble


oh man me too.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> oh man me too.


Darko should just eat em'.. :cannibal:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Why is Battie even in the NBA?


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

dominikan_balla1 said:


> Darko should just eat em'.. :cannibal:


 :mrt:


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Why is Battie even in the NBA?


He's a damn good backup.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I just hope that Darko does not get tired out from the fast pace that this game will be played at.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Home jersies on the road. Interesting.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh, I messed up the Suns record, its actually 39-17.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Darko with 4 points and 3 rebounds early on and Dwight with 6 and 3.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I think Hill should use Darko out of the post a little more. Although Darko seems to like playing the euro style of bigs taking perimeter shots...Darko is a very good passer for a big and with his height he could draw double teams and kick to the perimeter for open teammates, or cutters.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Darko's got 7 boards so far in the first half, good job.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

anyone watching feel free to do a play by play for us.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

58-56 for the Suns at halftime, Dwight hasn't gotten enough minutes so far. I also don't understand why Dwight and Darko can't play together for an extended period of time. Darko's suprised me with his rebounding though as he already has 8 and I look for him to improve his offense a bit in the second half.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

They really should post Darko up a lot more. He could get almost anything he wants against that small line. Dwight is playing horrible. Carlos Arroyo can't miss.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Jameeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrr Nelsonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I can't beleive we've scored 96 points through 3 quarters. Hill better play Darko the rest of the game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

phoenix goes pretty small therefore matchup problems, maybe why darko may not play as much tonight. my thought has always been let them match up with you. coach hill knows more about it than i do.(ok maybe he doesnt)


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Darko now has 10 rebounds and is on his way to a double double, if he stays in the game of course.

Well what a surprise Tim Thomas has been, 20 freaking points, but we've countered that with 24 from Nelson and 19 from Arroyo. Now all we have to do is hold on for 5 1/2 more minutes.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I wonder when Dwight will come back in the game, both Battie and Darko have been playing great, but Dwight needs to go back in.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

****kkkkkk


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

What a heartbreaker, we were up the entire 4th quarter until the last minute, but you have to give props to the Suns they are more experienced and they showed it by finishing us off when they had the chance and executing their offense until the end.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn, Orlando kills the Suns. Something has given them confidence to the point where they are hitting even the most contested shots. I like this team, they had us down and almost did it to us again.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

great game by orlando... damn jameer nelson is freaking insane.. him and arroyo together is deadly... darko had a pretty good decent game.. he surprises me by his back to the basket moves, he's better than i though at that....PLAY DWIGHT!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

That was a crazy game. Insane that Orlando was shooting so well in the 2nd half and couldn't win. Orlando's 3pt shooting weakness and Phoenix's 3pt shooting strength showed in this game. That one stretch where Orlando was hitting every shot and was still losing ground because Phoenix was bombing threes.

Dwight was killing down low when he got the ball. So was Darko. 

Tonight was the first time the speed of the game looked a little quick for Darko. Also Darko was stepping out way too far on those pick and rolls but this time the smarter PG Nash was just splitting it easily. He's got to work on that and not step out quite so far.

Good game for Orlando though even in a loss. I forgot how good Jameer can be.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> That was a crazy game. Insane that Orlando was shooting so well in the 2nd half and couldn't win. Orlando's 3pt shooting weakness and Phoenix's 3pt shooting strength showed in this game. That one stretch where Orlando was hitting every shot and was still losing ground because Phoenix was bombing threes.
> 
> ...


yes i remember earlier in the season me thinking ..jameer>>howard


----------

